# New Canon 5D Mark III in the wild



## Kim (Sep 24, 2011)

http://www.eoshd.com/content/4205/new-canon-ron-howard-5d-mark-iii


----------



## markIVantony (Sep 24, 2011)

Regarding the picture of Ron Howard with the Mark III logo, I struggle with a fundamental problem of spotting under-development cameras in public. If Canon wants to keep a new camera secret while field testing, why would they not require the photographers (or, the camera which Ron is holding, in this case) to have black electrical tape over the Mark III logo?


----------



## te4o (Sep 24, 2011)

Camerographically speaking the MarkIIx label should be hidden behind the lens on his photoportrait, nevertheless I find the summary in the text quite logical and hope really strongly that he is right with the announcement - hey, I just borrowed a current 5D2 for two weeks and I'm blown away by the output with my lenses - you guys using this for two-three years now can really wait relaxed - the IQ is more than enough for the current non-professional public you might be selling to. We, the stuck in the middle 20-50D users are the one to be most impatient ! 
Good luck to all
Cheers


----------



## tehav (Sep 24, 2011)

Looking forward to replace my 350D!


----------



## philHolland (Sep 24, 2011)

I just posted this over at EOSHD, but I'll reiterate here:

"While we are all excited and waiting in anticipation for whatever Canon has up itâ€™s sleeves I would implore those looking to inform to be mindful about sharing information this way. While I donâ€™t doubt the validity of Jaredâ€™s report here, the fact that he posted the camera house and an individualâ€™s name can indeed put their career and reputation at risk. Be curious, be investigative, but donâ€™t burn those who are already in the fire. This is coming from somebody under several NDAâ€™s from different studios at the moment."

It's fine to spot things in the wild and report on rumors and truths here and there, but bringing others into it can have a broader effect.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't buy it. Canon does not put a model logo on their test cameras.


----------



## UncleFester (Sep 25, 2011)

* Canonâ€™s Tim Smith was seen at Hollywood rental house Birns and Sawyer testing a new camera, concealed from view with the whole thing under an NDA, he was said to be walking around holding 5D batteries (according to Wide Open Camera).

Gee. My 5DII batteries fit my 7D.


----------



## macfly (Sep 25, 2011)

Ditto, I call fake on this, and completely off subject did anyone notice the terrible reviews that the Nikon 1 J & V are getting!!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 25, 2011)

UncleFester said:


> * Canonâ€™s Tim Smith was seen at Hollywood rental house Birns and Sawyer testing a new camera, concealed from view with the whole thing under an NDA, he was said to be walking around holding 5D batteries (according to Wide Open Camera).
> 
> Gee. My 5DII batteries fit my 7D.



Likewise, they'd fit my 5DII and 7D. If I had a 60D, they'd fit that, too...


----------



## sailingmunch (Sep 25, 2011)

The camera in the photo looks like a 7d or a 50d to me definitely not a 5d mark 3


----------



## hippoeater (Sep 25, 2011)

Also , it looks like an ef-s lens on it. Im not buying it either


----------



## niccyboy (Sep 25, 2011)

I find the way that site is written with a lot of arrogance. Having a site and a forum like EOSHD means you must be open to peoples opinions, especially people that have experience in the field.

For example some people think that the new apsc sensors compare well to FF, where as others, like me find huge differences in work and quality.

I'll stick to my daily visits to this site. Keep up the good work. When i read it on your site i'll believe it.

With the feature image on the article, they have the zoomed in cropped picture of a MKiii logo. My problems with this are:

1 - If there was a mk3 in the shoot, everyone in the studio would have had to sign ndas, i doubt that anyone would risk pissing canon off just to get off a shot of a camera everyone knows is coming eventually, and for no financial gain.
2 - Isn't the location of the MK2 badge on the far side of the lens? Obscured by the lens
3 - If they were releasing the mk3 for branding I would assume (based on the images on release of the 5dmk1 & 5dmk2 and common sense from their marketing team) that they would be promoting it with a L series lens, and *fingers crossed* a new L series standard zoom... to promote sales of a kit or just to kill two marketing birds with one stone. In this shot i cannot see a red ring (note it is low res and it may actually be a L lens).

I much prefer logical and to the point reporting on this site.


----------



## gene_can_sing (Sep 25, 2011)

The close crop of the 5D3 logo seems a bit of a stretch. 

But then again, it could be a calculated leak to generate public interest. This would actually be a pretty smart and subversive way to do it. Subversive advertising is often very, very effective.

But yeah, we'll just have to wait and see. EOSHD articles often have to be taken with a grain of salt, but at least the guy writes with guts and passion, even if he isn't right all the time.


----------



## UncleFester (Sep 25, 2011)

Look familiar?

http://viktorphotography.co.uk/photography/fake-canon-5d-mark-iii/


----------



## Zuuyi (Sep 25, 2011)

The close crop is sketchy. The first I in "III" looks photoshopped to me it seems brighter and clearer than everything to both the left & right.

Seems like it was to drum up views, like all the iPhone 5 sites.


----------



## dr croubie (Sep 25, 2011)

does anyone else remember this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7_7W8E-bi8, which we all know now was a fake by some guy doing a school project or something. (see http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,1223.msg16652.html#msg16652 ).

Lazy cut and paste job on the youtube video, then someone even lazier has copied the exact screenshot from 0:31 onto a picture of some guy holding a camera where you can't even see the badge. it's even got the left-most 'I' a little brighter than the other two, exactly as in the video.

i call shenanigans, everyone get a broom.

<edit, just noticed Uncle Fester's link goes to the same video, beat me to it>


----------



## YoukY63 (Sep 25, 2011)

Cool down people please.

Nowhere it is said in the article that Ron Howard hold a 5DmIII in his hands in this particular picture. It is just an illustration, showing Ron Howard, a Canon DSLR in hands, and a picture of Mark III (from 1D or 1Ds) incrusted on it.
Just illustration.
But still, I disagree with the arguments from this article and we can feel that the guy is a hard video believer which doesn't care about the picture ability of 5Ds. What he wants is a video 5DmIII.


----------



## 29cfrun (Oct 11, 2011)

They are out there. I did spot one at Fenway park (next to dugout) and it had a new L lense that has not been released. I asked the photographer and all he said when asked if that was the Mark III was ya and asked about the lense was prototype (guessing it was 70-400 by the size markings had tape over them).


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Oct 13, 2011)

philHolland said:


> I just posted this over at EOSHD, but I'll reiterate here:
> 
> "While we are all excited and waiting in anticipation for whatever Canon has up itâ€™s sleeves I would implore those looking to inform to be mindful about sharing information this way. While I donâ€™t doubt the validity of Jaredâ€™s report here, the fact that he posted the camera house and an individualâ€™s name can indeed put their career and reputation at risk. Be curious, be investigative, but donâ€™t burn those who are already in the fire. This is coming from somebody under several NDAâ€™s from different studios at the moment."
> 
> It's fine to spot things in the wild and report on rumors and truths here and there, but bringing others into it can have a broader effect.


Well put. That's reason enough to hope this particular story isn't true. (Of course, I do want a 5D Mark III, just the same as everybody else, but being a newshound at the cost of somebody's access - not so much.)


----------



## Isaac (Oct 21, 2011)

Canon have an incredibly *high secrecy policy *when it comes to future products because if something is leaked it will affect sales of the current model resulting in a substantial loss.

Additionally, I do not think *Canon place badges such as "mark III" on their test models.* By having nothing on these test models, no would truly be able to work out which camera it is. Eg. 5D2 and 7D look extremely similar.


----------



## dr croubie (Oct 21, 2011)

Isaac said:


> By having nothing on these test models, no would truly be able to work out which camera it is. Eg. 5D2 and 7D look extremely similar.



Easiest way to tell is look at the flash. 5D and 5D2 are the only small-bodied (ie, non-gripped) without a built-in flash.

But you never know, canon may add an inbuilt flash to the next 5D3. FF-sized pentaprism can't be an excuse not to, FF film cameras had built-in flashes...


----------



## Bob Howland (Oct 21, 2011)

Isaac said:


> Canon have an incredibly *high secrecy policy *when it comes to future products because if something is leaked it will affect sales of the current model resulting in a substantial loss.



Then why did they introduce the 1Dx five months before they intend to ship it?


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Oct 21, 2011)

Well, if you ask the Noink fanbois like bob on DPR, it is because they intend to steal the spotlight away from an upcoming announcement of the D4 that would supposedly blow away this 1Dx. :


----------



## Isaac (Oct 22, 2011)

Bob Howland said:


> Isaac said:
> 
> 
> > Canon have an incredibly *high secrecy policy *when it comes to future products because if something is leaked it will affect sales of the current model resulting in a substantial loss.
> ...


Because that 5 months was added onto their product's full lifespan. It appears as if it's 5 months but that was after they achieved their goals and time quota for that product.


----------



## Picsfor (Oct 22, 2011)

I saw 2 5D2's in the wild on Thursday, said they new nothing about a 5D3 :
Then asked if i'd like to join them for a pint! 8)

So, we're gonna pop off on Wednesday to have a play with a 1DX - the 5D2's are not sure whether to upgrade or wait for a "what are we calling it? 5DX3?"


----------

